# 200sx grills?



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

NE1 know of some places to buy 200sx grills (95-97). the grille i have now startin to get old and annoying...and june bugs get stuck in my damn nissan emblem lol. anyways, ive seen references to stillen and the chrome grills, but im lookin for one like the lucino grill. or the solid ones like on the 98 models. anyways if nE1 knows post up a reply or somethin


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

go to car-parts.com and fill in 

year - 1998
make/model - nissan sentra 
part - grill

then do non interchanging part and find one on the list in your color... you can get one for around 50 dollars shipped +-15 bucks... and it'll be pre painted!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

dude, just do what i did, take out your stock 95-97 grill, bust out the trusty coping saw, and gut the whore, so that all you have is the frame. sand all the sides down smooth, mask off and paint just the interior where you sanded, and install some chrome mesh, its a low cost way to a great look, and you can even put the nissan emblem back on it, if your heart so desires...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i can get u a real jdm lucino one.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

or ask liuspeed


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

hey liuspeed, how much can u get the lucino one for? im sure some other ppl are looking for it too. in the group buy for ur full ambers me and some other guy were wonderin about it. 

And btw, i dont have all tha stuff to gut that whore. besides...that requires labor haha. plus i'd have to paint it and sand it...iunno maybe lol.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*You could always get one of these....*










Then you dont have to worry about painting it.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

scorchin, how much for the C/F grill?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*There's a price in another thread....*

Do a search you should be able to find it really easy.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

i think its 120 bucks for the CF grill. i don thave that much money for a grill  besides, CF doesn't seem to go with my car well...hopefully sometime ill take some damn pictures of it. i still like that lucino grill. fits well on a black car


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ive got a 98 sentra grille i would sell u for $35. if interested email me at [email protected]


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

*hmm*

what color is it? and it depends on if the cutting and gutting of my current grill turns out well or not. im afraid of the paint coming off the mesh and what not. maybe


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

FULL AMBER CORNERS !!!












JDM LUCINO GRILL


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

*ugh*

damn just looking at it makes me want to...well, nevermind. i was thinkin about makin my own grill, but the mesh my friend uses feels so cheap and bendable...like if you poked it with a stick you'd leave a damn big dent in the mesh. that shit in the picture looks hella sturdy...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

keep in mind people these are all brand brand new.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

thats the same grill i got but it never came with that mesh =/


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I really like this look, I'm thinking of doing it for my car. Was this grill chopped or is there somewhere you can buy this?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

zeno said:


> *I really like this look, I'm thinking of doing it for my car. Was this grill chopped or is there somewhere you can buy this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Custom grill like mine


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

just gutted my grill, thanks to my friend for helping...looks ok i guess, kinda reminds me of an old accord


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

hey liu whats the price on the grill and corners?i got some extra $ laying aroundhehe


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

grill as in lucino vzr grills 205 shipped

corners as in full amber 95 shipped


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

Liuspeed... How much ?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how much what }]ropped sx what are you looking for.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

i feel cheap having my custom thing on. not to mention if NE1 really wanted to they coudl pull off the mesh easily. how'd u guys stick urs on (those of you that did it custom). still thinkinga bout buying a new one...at least after a damn exhaust and those ambers.


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

how much for the lucino grill and the amber corners 
prices seperately please.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

})roppedSX said:


> *how much for the lucino grill and the amber corners
> prices seperately please. *


WTF there a thread about this in group buys and luispeed posted it just above and they are seperate . what is there complicated about it.



> _Originally posted by Liuspeed_
> *grill as in lucino vzr grills 205 shipped
> 
> corners as in full amber 95 shipped*


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *grill as in lucino vzr grills 205 shipped
> 
> corners as in full amber 95 shipped *


edit: why cant I delete my post?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

beataholic said:


> *edit: why cant I delete my post? *


because you prolly dont have rights to


----------

